# 2008 Compound Bow Hunting Evaluations...



## JUMPMAN

Anthony and Jon I have to thank you very much for your contribution to ArcheryTalk.com....:thumb:


----------



## plottman

one of the only non-biased tests around...thanks fella's


----------



## bbaumer

Are your speed numbers are correct for the Katera speed bow?

You say in the write-up it shot a 350 gr arrow 328 fps, at 70.9/30 1/8.

In the chart to the right you say it shot a 300 gr arrow 325 at 70/30.

Did you really use a 300 gr arrow at 70# or is that a typo? If so, I would expect it to be a lot faster than the 350 gr arrow even though you dropped the DW down 0.9#.


----------



## parkerbows

Why is the Martin so slow?
Am I mistaken or is the firecat IBO 335-345?
The Marquis from diamond is getting the same speeds and it has an IBO of 
316-324.
Only 8fps faster than the General with an IBO of 307-315
Sorry but if thats correct that is some serious crap


----------



## bbaumer

parkerbows said:


> Why is the Martin so slow?
> Am I mistaken or is the firecat IBO 335-345?
> The Marquis from diamond is getting the same speeds and it has an IBO of
> 316-324.
> Only 8fps faster than the General with an IBO of 307-315
> Sorry but if thats correct that is some serious crap


Read the initial write-up. The "flagship" bows are 60#, 29" DL. Hence the slower speed, even though they are using a 300 gr arrow.

You'll have to wait for all the "speed" bow results, 70#, 30" DL to compare real speed to advertised speed.

The Katera is the only one of those so-far and out of the box it was close at 328 compared to advertised at 330 BUT I think they messed up the chart for the remaining speeds. Looks like they didn't use the correct arrow weights in the chart. See my post above.

All that said, you do make a good point about the relative speeds of each compared to the IBO and each other. You'd expect the firecat to be faster.


----------



## parkerbows

Yeah I did realize what they were tested at but of the three I mentioned they were all shot at the same weight etc..
The other 2 are exactly were they should be but the Martin is not even close to were it should be


----------



## boogeyman

guardian from last year was quieter than general.


----------



## escpen

bbaumer said:


> Did you really use a 300 gr arrow at 70# or is that a typo? If so, I would expect it to be a lot faster than the 350 gr arrow even though you dropped the DW down 0.9#.


Nice catch on the typo - it should be 350 grains. I'll make the update and get it posted. Sorry for the confusion. Thanks!

Anthony

:darkbeer:


----------



## escpen

parkerbows said:


> Why is the Martin so slow?



From what I understand, the Firecat really makes up some ground in the speed department with the additional inch of power stroke (30" -vs.- 29") and with 70 pound limbs. The individuals who I spoke with at Martin have indicated that the new cam system really likes heavier limbs. 

If you notice in the report, the Firecat was quite a bit faster in the 63#, 29.5" out of box configuration. For what it's worth, in my opinion the Firecat is one of the smoothest / easiest drawing bows with a "binary" type cam (at least in a 29", 60# configuration), which probably contributes to the overall speed numbers.

Anthony


----------



## escpen

boogeyman said:


> guardian from last year was quieter than general.


Unfortunately, this is not an apples to apples comparison. We have upgraded our sound pressure measuring equipment and are now able to sample at a 50kHz rate. This rate gives a more "instantaneous" peak sound pressure level measurement as opposed to the much lower rate of a standard, hand-held sound level meter.

Anthony


----------



## shooter31

Thanks, very interesting information. 

Do you have a list of what other bows are yet to be released?


----------



## BDOG6351

shooter31 said:


> Thanks, very interesting information.
> 
> Do you have a list of what other bows are yet to be released?


I dont have the list in front of me but we have 9 more bows to be released some are speed, short draw and flagship. A couple companies have called recently for more testing, we are willing to entertain new bows for testing.

Jon


----------



## JUMPMAN

Thank you Jon and Anthony for the update....:thumb:


----------



## vyrtual

so when it's done, will there be a 'head to head' section to make the comparisons easier/quicker to read?

Great reviews guys, thanks heaps


----------



## BDOG6351

vyrtual said:


> so when it's done, will there be a 'head to head' section to make the comparisons easier/quicker to read?
> 
> Great reviews guys, thanks heaps


Id prefer not to do a head to head spreadsheet for comparsion... if someone wants to track the results at the end and put together a spreadsheet that's fine with me.


----------



## marforme

Thanks guys for all you put into this.:thumb:


----------



## IDABOW

*Firecat Speedbow?*

Will you have a 70 lb Firecat? Love to compare it to other speedbows. Especialy for the dollar differance.


----------



## escpen

IDABOW said:


> Will you have a 70 lb Firecat? Love to compare it to other speedbows. Especialy for the dollar differance.



Martin's speed bow entry is the Slayer, so we don't have the Firecat in 70 lb.


----------



## Matte

Why dont you mention malfunctions like on the Hoyt Katera with the wrong cams they will lock up in full draw?


----------



## escpen

Matte said:


> Why dont you mention malfunctions like on the Hoyt Katera with the wrong cams they will lock up in full draw?


This evaluation is limited to the bows that we test and is not extended to the experiences others may have with a particular product. If we were to experience malfunctions (such as cam lock up), we would make note of it. The Kateras that we tested performed without a hitch; they are a nice shooting bow.

Anthony


----------



## Harperman

Matte said:


> Why dont you mention malfunctions like on the Hoyt Katera with the wrong cams they will lock up in full draw?


.......Horsehockey!....Why would a Katera "Lock Up" with the "Wrong" cam on it??....Explain Yourself, please...I call shenanigans!.....Harperman


----------



## gungho

will you be testing the airbor 101 I have on and would be intersted in the nubers you guys do a great job thanks 
Gung


----------



## J MAC

I've got my fingers crossed for the Mathews DXT.

But I honestly say even though the Manufacturers probably don't like it I think the 07 head to head report was a much nicer format.

I can go to 1000 web pages for specs and stats. But I want to see head to head action.

Thanks for the hard work anyway.


----------



## powerpoint9

love the report! great job!


----------



## EASTON94

Nice job guys, appreciate all the hard work and information. If I was seeing the results correctly looks like the Firecat was the best so far in the noise category?? '94


----------



## shooter31

Really enjoy your reports. Too many places just list a few factory specs and call it good. I like more scientific info. The fact that they are in separate documents is fine with me. I'll find what info I want.


----------



## NewPragueArcher

this is very intersting, i should print this a let the know it all's at the range read it. Thanks


----------



## 112half

The general seems only 1 or 2 db quieter on the sheets. Did it sound like this to you. I always thought the gen was a lot quieter when i heard it beside my katera at the shop.


----------



## deerhunter81

when r we going to see more???


----------



## KurtVL

this is the type of testing we need

thanks guys


----------



## RGBern450

Thanks for the information. Your testing is thorough and the results posted give us alot to work with. It's refreshing to find unbiased information. I look forward to future test results. Thanks again.


----------



## Reed

funny PSE would not let you put the Xforce and Dream season in spec for the shooting


----------



## JohNIN

A LONG DRAW class for testing would be appreciated.
Otherwise (from an engineer) thanks, nice work!


----------



## hoody123

Reed said:


> funny PSE would not let you put the Xforce and Dream season in spec for the shooting


Agreed! I find it bizarre that they wouldn't want people comparing absolute apples to other absolute apples (well, maybe I don't? I guess they'd lose some of their speed mystique if they were 1/2" shorter in drawlength).

Otherwise, thanks for the work thus far gents, but it sure would be nice to see a compilation at the end of this that doesn't have to draw conclusions, just a summary of all "like" results in one spot...


----------



## BDOG6351

hoody123 said:


> Agreed! I find it bizarre that they wouldn't want people comparing absolute apples to other absolute apples (well, maybe I don't? I guess they'd lose some of their speed mystique if they were 1/2" shorter in drawlength).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> thanks for the support, I wouldnt say bizarre, just stern in their decision. Some mfgs have preferences and we work with them ... I for one would have preferred a more comparable setup ...otherwise, this information is benefical to pse regardless of the configuration of the bow.
> 
> Jon


----------



## trimantrekokc

so did i just read those test right in the "at a glance" area? the dream season and x force came in quieter and half the vibration of the 82nd? 89.8db, 152.1 vibes, 93.1 db, 191.1 vibes compared to 93.5db and 380.6 vibes.....kind of kills the comments of "vibration free" and "dead in the hand"......

i like the hard numbers and not subjective on the tests...good job and look forward to more bows


----------



## deerhunter81

trimantrekokc said:


> so did i just read those test right in the "at a glance" area? the dream season and x force came in quieter and half the vibration of the 82nd? 89.8db, 152.1 vibes, 93.1 db, 191.1 vibes compared to 93.5db and 380.6 vibes.....kind of kills the comments of "vibration free" and "dead in the hand"......
> 
> i like the hard numbers and not subjective on the tests...good job and look forward to more bows


I do not own an 82nd now....but the one I had was DEAD IN THE HAND!!! It probably could use some tuning.....or adjusting of the string stopper!


----------



## j3dgu

Great reporting so far guys, thanks for the reviews.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## trimantrekokc

deerhunter81 said:


> I do not own an 82nd now....but the one I had was DEAD IN THE HAND!!! It probably could use some tuning.....or adjusting of the string stopper!


you don't have to yell... 
from the test.... "The 82nd Airborne sample that was provided to Archery Evolution was
measured to have a brace-height of 6 1/8 inches, while the axle-to-axle
length was measured to be 36 1/4 inches. The requested 30 inch, 70
pound model was measured straight out of the box to have a 30 1/8
inch draw length and peak draw-weight of 70.7 pounds. At these
settings, The 82nd Airborne achieved an average speed of 343.9 fps
with a 350 grain arrow. A slight adjustment to the integrated draw stop
and limb bolts brought the bow into exact specifications in short order."

so they did adjust it to exact specs.......and i would rather trust the measuring device rather than someone's feel for how much vibration there is....

interesting to see the Equalizer was slightly faster than the SS SD...but the SS SD had less vibrations...

good tests


----------



## Ovationary

*Varying deflection limb ratings*

Good testing, guys.
Can you provide any more info on your comment on The General CentreTrac Binary cam comment in your review:



> This cam system, used in conjunction with limbs of varying deflection ratings, help to control what is commonly referred to as “Cam Lean”.


Does this infer that limb replacement should take into account different limbs with known deflection ratings??


----------



## shrpshtr

great stuff guys. i am a technical guy myself and enjoy the detail you have provided here. i do have a question though as i am in the market for a new bow this year. are you all planning on looking at any of the matthews bows for this testing? also, are you going to test anymore hoyt bows? i would really like to see how the Seven 37 does how the matthews bows compare to some of the hoyts. thanks in advance....

ps-i 2nd the long draw testing. my DL is over 31".


----------



## escpen

shrpshtr said:


> great stuff guys. i am a technical guy myself and enjoy the detail you have provided here. i do have a question though as i am in the market for a new bow this year. are you all planning on looking at any of the matthews bows for this testing? also, are you going to test anymore hoyt bows? i would really like to see how the Seven 37 does how the matthews bows compare to some of the hoyts. thanks in advance....
> 
> ps-i 2nd the long draw testing. my DL is over 31".


Currently, we have not been able to procure a Mathews bow for this evaluation. Unfortunately, we do not anticipate being able to include the DXT (or any other Mathews bow) in the test. 

As far as Hoyt is concerned, we will only test the Katera this year. That is Hoyt's flagship and speed bow wrapped into one package.

Thanks for the feedback on the long-draw. Looks like that might be a popular addition for next year's testing.

Anthony


----------



## escpen

Ovationary said:


> Does this infer that limb replacement should take into account different limbs with known deflection ratings??



On the General sample that was provided to us, there were numbers on the underside of each of the four limbs on the "pocket" end. On the inside of the bow, this number was 230 and on the outside of the bow the number was 270 (the outside limbs, both top and bottom, were marked with 270 and the inside limbs, both top and bottom, were marked with 230). I believe this number to be the deflection rating of the limb (please correct me if I'm wrong) and the lower the number the "stiffer" the limb. The stiffer limb is placed on the inside as that area experiences more "torque" from the roller guard than the outside limb.

To answer your question, I believe the limb replacement should account for deflection ratings as indicated above; this is just my opinion, though, based on the assumptions that I outlined. I'm not sure what Bowtech's policy is or even if I'm interpreting the numbers appropriately.

Anthony


----------



## camoman73

The general should be taken off the top spot . The exploding limbs would put it in last place imo.


----------



## Ovationary

escpen said:


> On the General sample that was provided to us, there were numbers on the underside of each of the four limbs on the "pocket" end. On the inside of the bow, this number was 230 and on the outside of the bow the number was 270 (the outside limbs, both top and bottom, were marked with 270 and the inside limbs, both top and bottom, were marked with 230). I believe this number to be the deflection rating of the limb (please correct me if I'm wrong) and the lower the number the "stiffer" the limb. The stiffer limb is placed on the inside as that area experiences more "torque" from the roller guard than the outside limb.
> 
> To answer your question, I believe the limb replacement should account for deflection ratings as indicated above; this is just my opinion, though, based on the assumptions that I outlined. I'm not sure what Bowtech's policy is or even if I'm interpreting the numbers appropriately.
> 
> Anthony


Anthony
Thanks for that. Your reasoning certainly looks credible and is a lot more than I have been able to find out. I am actually trying to find out why one Guardian behaves differently to a seemingly identical one.
Where else can we go to find out more......from Bowtech? Anyone on this site?


----------



## escpen

camoman73 said:


> The general should be taken off the top spot.


Unsure what you mean by this...


----------



## escpen

Ovationary said:


> Where else can we go to find out more......from Bowtech? Anyone on this site?


Some of the Bowtech gurus on this site should be able to provide more information. I'm sure a phone call to Bowtech could clear things up, as well.

Anthony


----------



## ccwilder3

Nice work guys.

Do you know if the HCA Speed Force will be tested?


----------



## escpen

ccwilder3 said:


> Do you know if the HCA Speed Force will be tested?


As of right now, it doesn't look like it ...


----------



## wdriver

*? about "flagship"*

What does the term "flagship" mean?


----------



## j3dgu

wdriver said:


> What does the term "flagship" mean?


Its the model each company chooses to promote as the latest and greatest for the that years lineup. i.e.

PSE 2007 = X-force
Hoyt 2007 = Vectrix
Hoyt 2008 = Katera
Mathews 2007 = Drennie
Mathews 2008 = DXT
Bear 2007 = Truth
Bear 2008 = Truth 2


----------



## BDOG6351

mfgs use the term "flagship" (we did not create this) to capture their most enchanting and invigorating bow that they have created and are promoting for the year- 

just an fyi..as more people read these articles they may notice that their favorite bow was not tested... if you want to see a bow tested the best we can tell you is contact mfgs and let them know the importance of these test.

thanks
Jon


----------



## drew92

are you going to test the dxt?


----------



## Chevync20

For some reason the X force evalutions will not come up, do you guys know whats up?


----------



## waylonh

Yes, what's up with the links? Site's down, or links are broken. FYI


----------



## escpen

drew92 said:


> are you going to test the dxt?


As of right now, it doesn't look like it. :sad:

Anthony


----------



## escpen

waylonh said:


> Yes, what's up with the links? Site's down, or links are broken. FYI


Seems to be working fine for me. Is anyone else having trouble?


----------



## shooter31

FYI, working fine for me.


----------



## frankchugga

trimantrekokc said:


> you don't have to yell...
> from the test.... "The 82nd Airborne sample that was provided to Archery Evolution was
> measured to have a brace-height of 6 1/8 inches, while the axle-to-axle
> length was measured to be 36 1/4 inches. The requested 30 inch, 70
> pound model was measured straight out of the box to have a 30 1/8
> inch draw length and peak draw-weight of 70.7 pounds. At these
> settings, The 82nd Airborne achieved an average speed of 343.9 fps
> with a 350 grain arrow. A slight adjustment to the integrated draw stop
> and limb bolts brought the bow into exact specifications in short order."
> 
> so they did adjust it to exact specs.......and i would rather trust the measuring device rather than someone's feel for how much vibration there is....
> interesting to see the Equalizer was slightly faster than the SS SD...but the SS SD had less vibrations...
> 
> good tests


Measuring devices do not shoot bows at deer in the woods......... What's probably happening is that the bows are becoming so low in vibration that any significant difference will be detected by sensitive electronic measurements but not by the human hand. I could care less what the device registers, it's what I feel when the bow is shot. This same phenomenon has been seen in years past in stereo equipment......super low harmonic distortion readings far below what the human ear is capable of hearing. Overall great work by Barnum and Teater.


----------



## trimantrekokc

frankchugga said:


> Measuring devices do not shoot bows at deer in the woods......... What's probably happening is that the bows are becoming so low in vibration that any significant difference will be detected by sensitive electronic measurements but not by the human hand. I could care less what the device registers, it's what I feel when the bow is shot. This same phenomenon has been seen in years past in stereo equipment......super low harmonic distortion readings far below what the human ear is capable of hearing. Overall great work by Barnum and Teater.


you are correct frank that measuring devices don't shoot at deer....but it is a good indication of which one has less vibration/hand shock when shot when one has 380.6 units and the other has 191.1......to me that says one will have basically 1/2 the handshock of the other......seems like 1/2 would be noticable in a persons hand as well as the machine.


----------



## anthjay

Rock On! That was the best data compilation I've ever seen on some top bows! I hope it is advertised well on the forum when more of these tests are published!!!

I just shot "General" for the first time and was not impressed by how "bumpy" (for lack of a better word) it was coming to full draw. The Hoyt "Kat" was significantly smoother. I like the Hoyt grip, too!


----------



## frankchugga

trimantrekokc said:


> you are correct frank that measuring devices don't shoot at deer....but it is a good indication of which one has less vibration/hand shock when shot when one has 380.6 units and the other has 191.1......to me that says one will have basically 1/2 the handshock of the other......seems like 1/2 would be noticable in a persons hand as well as the machine.


1/2 of an unnoticeable amount is still unnoticeable............


----------



## trimantrekokc

frankchugga said:


> 1/2 of an unnoticeable amount is still unnoticeable............


i don't how unnoticeable it is....i actually prefer a little more feedback than i get from 2 of my current bows.......
guess my main thing is over the last year several were commenting on how harsh brand x bow was and vibration was "rattling their teeth"...but yet brand Y was the greatest thing since sliced bread and how they quoted a very subjective test as the end all of tests but yet when there are hard numbers saying a different thing then tests don't matter...."it only matters how it feels....they are skewed, etc....." make up your mind people do they or don't they matter? :darkbeer:


----------



## Redmist

Any chance of looking at a couple Alpine bows. The Ventura and Eclispe in particular.


----------



## escpen

Redmist said:


> Any chance of looking at a couple Alpine bows. The Ventura and Eclispe in particular.


I thought we were all set to test some Alpine bows (specifically the 2 you mentioned), but it seems as though that arrangement has fallen through. I have heard some good things about both these bows and was excited to test them. Maybe we can pull something together with Alpine for next year.

Anthony


----------



## Redmist

Thanks for the update


----------



## nurmikko22

*What about Elite?*

I would love to see some elite bows on this test. I have been real impressed by their bows and would like to see how they stack up to the others.


----------



## escpen

nurmikko22 said:


> I would love to see some elite bows on this test. I have been real impressed by their bows and would like to see how they stack up to the others.


Thanks for the input :wink:


----------



## DesignedToHunt

trimantrekokc said:


> guess my main thing is over the last year several were commenting on how harsh brand x bow was and vibration was "rattling their teeth"...but yet brand Y was the greatest thing since sliced bread and how they quoted a very subjective test as the end all of tests but yet when there are hard numbers saying a different thing then tests don't matter...."it only matters how it feels....they are skewed, etc....." make up your mind people do they or don't they matter? :darkbeer:




You hit the nail on the head!!!!!!! I get a kick out of guys that call the tests hogwash, then go out and buy the bow (or the same brand of bow) that finished #1 and start touting them for all of the technology. Then when you make a comment they tell you to look at what brand finished #1 in the test, yet last year their old bow was the best on the market regardless of what some test said. When their bow does good they're happy, when it doesn't then the testers don't know how to tune a bow or they did something different for that particular bow. Funny how "facts are facts" until the facts don't go in their favor lol 




At any rate, thank you guys once again for another GREAT review!!!!!!


----------



## mattcrov

nurmikko22 said:


> I would love to see some elite bows on this test. I have been real impressed by their bows and would like to see how they stack up to the others.


+1, Z28 please, pretty please..............thinking bout a tribute upgrade and the z28 looks like the beast, their new cams look the dog's.....i need another short ata spot and 3D killer :uzi: 'get some, get some'


----------



## escpen

mattcrov said:


> +1, Z28 please, pretty please..............thinking bout a tribute upgrade and the z28 looks like the beast, their new cams look the dog's.....i need another short ata spot and 3D killer :uzi: 'get some, get some'


Almost done!

:darkbeer:


----------



## ky_bowhunter

SO the z28 is in the test!....Alright this is what ive been waiting on.


----------



## mattcrov

escpen said:


> Almost done!
> 
> :darkbeer:


Thanks, thats great news...................


----------



## ky_bowhunter

:darkbeer:Trying to remain calm here.......


----------



## barry1me

Archery Evlauations...Anthony...great work! I can appreciate hard data, and a well organized scientific test. Im an engineer for a living and greatly appreciate your attention to detail and setting up great procedures. As everyone knows you get a lot of BS in the archery world and its nice to see the rubber meeting the road:thumbs_up

To bad for the DXT not being included in the test I would like to see how the noise/vibration is on it compared to the Bowtech general.


----------



## ky_bowhunter

:darkbeer: Any updates?


----------



## escpen

Havy a couple of write-ups that are complete; just need to get the finishing touches on them. A couple of others are in the works.

:darkbeer:


----------



## ky_bowhunter

Awesome....cant wait. Thanks for all the time and effort. Its hard to find an unbiased report that shows real data. Great job guys.


----------



## 442fps

No more ?


----------



## BDOG6351

we have a few more coming out... we finished a few writeups last week and have a couple more to do this wknd.

Jon


----------



## datrippp

*reflex*

Has anyone checked out the reflex ridgeline by chance. Ive noticed pretty much all the bows on here are the high dollar flagships, and was curios how you all thought the ridgline stacked up? I sold my 101 airborne after shooting my brothers reflex, and ordered one of them


----------



## datrippp

Dont get me wrong, The 101st is an awsome bow. I personally just shot better, and liked the reflex feel better. I was very suprised when I found out the much much lower price of the reflex. Its crazy, But sometimes there really is a diamond in the rough. Im a small Guy, about 115lbs, and draw 60lbs. I havent been able to check the speed of this bow, But Ill try and find out. Im ordering a new chrono this week. Someone stoled my chrono and my back up bow from my truck at the archery range here on the mountain in casper,wy. Anyway, Please dont blast me because I prefer a bow half the price, and feel it truly is a much better bow. FOR ME...
thanks guys...


----------



## escpen

datrippp said:


> Has anyone checked out the reflex ridgeline by chance. Ive noticed pretty much all the bows on here are the high dollar flagships, and was curios how you all thought the ridgline stacked up? I sold my 101 airborne after shooting my brothers reflex, and ordered one of them


I believe the Ridgeline 34 placed 4th overall in last year's evaluation.

Anthony

:darkbeer:


----------



## escpen

*Additional Reports*

Here are some additional reports:

Horton Vertical Ascent - Short Draw

Martin Leopard - Short Draw

Martin Slayer Extreme - Speed

Have 4 more in the works!

Anthony

:darkbeer:


----------



## 442fps

??? no more ?


----------



## BDOG6351

We have a couple more- Elite Z28 and Hickory Creek 23 Magnum (Flagship (29" 60lb)). Anthony sent copies to AT last week for release.

I will put them up on our website today.

Jon


----------



## escpen

Two more reports, finally!

Elite Archery Z28 - Flagship

Hickory Creek 23 Magnum - Flagship

:darkbeer:


----------



## Bentobox

*Number crunching*

I actually put *ALL* of your data into a spread sheet. :ranger:
(except the last two evals, your web site is unavailable)

It seemed to me that a lot of the numbers are either factors in or are a derivitive of three primary numbers. Those are speed, noise and vibration.

The first thing I did was factor out the draw weight. Then I used some algorythms to give the numbers a similar scale and then experimented with different weighting factors. The results were a bit surprising to me.

The Martin Leopard and the Bowtech General always came out on top when I gave either noise or vibration the strongest weights. Although, they did swap places at times. The APA Viper, PSE HF Speed and PSE SS SD took turns landing in the number three slot.

When I gave speed a heavier weight than either noise or vibration the Bowtech 82nd Airborne *ALWAYS* came out on top.

Take it or leave it. I'm not a mathematician by trade and I don't own any of these bows. I like the General and the SS SD but not the Leopard or the 82nd (just personal tastes). Nobody paid me to do this or skew the numbers.

So, by the numbers I came up with, the 82nd Ariborne is the clear winner for a speed bow.

Take your pick between the General and the Leopard if you want a quiet, shock-free bow. One is half the price of the other so go figure. 

...

I'm going to go put on a flame ******ant suit now.

:chimpeep:


----------



## PONDER

H-SPHEREAccount suspended
Account for domain archeryevolution.com has been suspended





Powered by H-Sphere


this is what i got when i tried to go to the links. wow, this test is confusing. i like the head to head better but thanks for testing anyway


----------



## BDOG6351

I am sorry its so confusing... at this point its in Archery Evolutions best interest to present the info in this manner.

I also need to get our server situation worked out. thanks for the heads up

Jon Teater


----------



## darton2

Man thats good stuff. I was checking out the 2007 info and comparing as well. Cant wait until server issues are lined out too.


----------



## cmillett79

Is there a review for HCA 08 Iron Mace anywhere ?


----------



## clint999

when r we going to see more???


----------



## BDOG6351

We have two more to release, but they are not fully ready.

Jon


----------



## so1ocam

John & Anthony, do you guys own or work at a archery shop?


----------



## escpen

so1ocam said:


> John & Anthony, do you guys own or work at a archery shop?


No sir; we both work full-time outside of the archery industry.


----------



## 188 Inches

I just wanted to thank you for all the hard work you two have done.

It sure helps making the decision of which bow to buy that much easier.

Very well done and very professional!


----------



## cbd10pt

*really enjoy this*

Are you guys still doing this haven't seen a report in a while


----------



## orthodoc

*Awesome site*

Anthony and Jon, I am new to Archery Talk and found your website as I am in the market for a new bow for the 2009 season. Let me congratulate you both on what in my opinion is the finest objective assessment of bows I have ever seen. The hunting mags are effusively positive about everything they supposedly test. There is NO objective data in those reports. Your assessments are based on testing, non-emotional, (as so many bowhunters seem to be about their equipment) concise, and very professional. Your service to the bowhunting community is extraordinary. Keep up the great work and thank you.


----------



## EMSBMR

*Mathews*

Just get a Mathews Monster and call it a day. Its not easy for someone that doesnt own a Mathews bow is using second rate equipment. It will be OK. Put the Bowtechs and what ever else you guys own and get a Mathews. :shade:


----------



## wyetterp

Thanks for all the data.


----------

